

Dept. of Homeland Security freezes accounts between Dwolla and Mt. Gox - mmettler
http://pandodaily.com/2013/05/14/dept-of-homeland-security-freezes-accounts-between-dwolla-and-bitcoin-exchange-mt-gox/

======
mmettler
Link to source (an email to Chris Coyne):
<https://twitter.com/malgorithms/status/334395559366520832>

